# What would an original paint terra cotta stingray be woth today?



## Nevets (Mar 13, 2015)

any idea of what one of these bikes would be worth?  Just a question of curiosity.


----------



## vincev (Mar 13, 2015)

Would need pictures and serial number.


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 13, 2015)

I agree with Vince. I believe terra cotta was a 64 only color, so it all depends now on condition and originality. Rob.


----------



## Nevets (Mar 14, 2015)

I don't have one any more and a friend asked me what it was worth while talking over a few beers.  Mine was a deluxe model and about an 8 in condition. Only the tires were changed back in the 70s to the correct white wall tired but weren't dated 64.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Mar 18, 2015)

a fortune if stock.... but if tampered with or de deluxed....and the only  thing original is like 25 % then its only worth the sum of its original parts.... pics would be helpful


----------



## Jeff54 (Mar 18, 2015)

If you could do the time warp, Ray still has an original 64 terra cotta deluxe  for $625 

http://relicrays.blogspot.com/2008_04_01_archive.html






Only one problem, Ray virtually disappeared in 2008.

Alternatively a restored /repainted 63 terra cotta sold ebay Jul 14, 2013: $1,699

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=221251697824


----------



## Sticks & Sliks (Mar 19, 2015)

*64 Stingray*

Here's one that I used to own, all original, don't remember what I got for it.
http://imgur.com/zYbaQlZ


----------

